# Ranger regiment question



## Vyrez (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi everyone, I want to become an army ranger the problem is that I'm not a US citizen so I can't qualify for an option 40 contract. I was thinking of getting option 4 contract contact get really good pt scores and hopefully I get offered a chance to try out for the regiment. Is this possible? Thank you guys


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 13, 2016)

I believe you are required to get a security clearance.


----------



## Vyrez (Apr 13, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> I believe you are required to get a security clearance.


Yes but after boot camp wouldn't I be eligible for security clearance?


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 13, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> Yes but after boot camp wouldn't I be eligible for security clearance?



My experience was that we had a former Canadian paratrooper in RIP (now RASP) with us that wasn't able to get his citizenship in time so he had to jump over to the conventional infantry side instead of graduating and going to Regiment. Just be patient, I'm sure there are some guys on here that can give you a much more contemporary idea.

But I'd guess the reasons for you not being to get the option 40 contract might actually be related to citizenship/clearance.


----------



## Vyrez (Apr 13, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> My experience was that we had a former Canadian paratrooper in RIP (now RASP) with us that wasn't able to get his citizenship in time so he had to jump over to the conventional infantry side instead of graduating and going to Regiment. Just be patient, I'm sure there are some guys on here that can give you a much more contemporary idea.
> 
> But I'd guess the reasons for you not being to get the option 40 contract might actually be related to citizenship/clearance.


They let him go through RIP and than tell him he's not allowed to graduate that's fucked up


----------



## medicchick (Apr 13, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> They let him go through RIP and than tell him he's not allowed to graduate that's fucked up


Not if you are working on your paperwork and it just doesn't come through in time.  Also, Ranger should always be capitalized.


----------



## Vyrez (Apr 13, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Not if you are working on your paperwork and it just doesn't come through in time.  Also, Ranger should always be capitalized.


Wait so you're allowed to attend RASP even as a non citizen?


----------



## Etype (Apr 15, 2016)

As the first SOF albeit non-regiment fellow to reply, I'm gonna give you some necessary tough love-

Here's the deal, do you want to be an Army Infantryman or not? The RIP selection rate is something like 20-30%, there's a whole lot of things that are keeping you from graduating other than your citizenship. 

If you are intent on being a stellar Airborne Infantryman, then becoming a US citizen should be an easy secondary objective.

That being said, you'll get your shot at RIP after BAC, or down the road- it won't matter 10 years from now.

If you aren't interested in becoming a US citizen, I would recommend a different career field.


----------



## Vyrez (Apr 15, 2016)

Etype said:


> As the first SOF albeit non-regiment fellow to reply, I'm gonna give you some necessary tough love-
> 
> Here's the deal, do you want to be an Army Infantryman or not? The RIP selection rate is something like 20-30%, there's a whole lot of things that are keeping you from graduating other than your citizenship.
> 
> ...


You're not understanding my question, I'm wondering what path to take for the quickest way to get a shot at RASP as a non citizen, what I think of doing is since I can't qualify for an option 40 contract ill get an option 4 get really good scores and hopefully get selected to volunteer at RASP. Honestly I could care less about citizenship the problem is its blocking my goal at getting a shot at RASP.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 15, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> You're not understanding my question, I'm wondering what path to take for the quickest way to get a shot at RASP as a non citizen, what I think of doing is since I can't qualify for an option 40 contract ill get an option 4 get really good scores and hopefully get selected to volunteer at RASP. Honestly I could care less about citizenship the problem is its blocking my goal at getting a shot at RASP.





> Qualifications to Join the 75th Ranger Regiment
> 
> 
> *Be a U.S. citizen *



The United States Army | Fort Benning

Two second search, taken directly from the official Ranger Battalion page.  That is your answer.


----------



## Vyrez (Apr 15, 2016)

medicchick said:


> The United States Army | Fort Benning
> 
> Two second search, taken directly from the official Ranger Battalion page.  That is your answer.


I know that you have to be a citizen, what I'm asking is that I'd it possible to get some shot at it down the road as I enlist as regular infantry.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> I know that you have to be a citizen, what I'm asking is that I'd it possible to get some shot at it down the road as I enlist as regular infantry.



As a US citizen, yes. As a non-US citizen, it is pretty clear.

What's wrong with Canada's SOF units?


----------



## Vyrez (Apr 15, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> As a US citizen, yes. As a non-US citizen, it is pretty clear.
> 
> What's wrong with Canada's SOF units?


Haha nothing just am not from Canada, thank you everyone for taking your time to help me.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> Haha nothing just am not from Canada, thank you everyone for taking your time to help me.



I see what I did there. My apologies.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 15, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> Haha nothing just am not from Canada, thank you everyone for taking your time to help me.



Obviously you're not from the United States either, but you want to join our SOF.  

As an immigrant who joined the U.S. Army, I can tell you a few things.  First, you will not get a MOS that requires a security clearance until you are a citizen. That means no Option 40 and no being invited to RASP during OSUT.  It's not going to happen. You can have the best scores in the world and it's still not going to happen. 

Second, if you don't care about citizenship you should think twice about joining my Army and specifically my Infantry.   Odds are you'll be sent abroad to fight or die; it seems strange to want to do that for a country you don't want to swear allegiance to.

Third, section 329 of the Immigration and Nationality Act may become your best friend.


----------



## Vyrez (Apr 15, 2016)

policemedic said:


> Obviously you're not from the United States either, but you want to join our SOF.
> 
> As an immigrant who joined the U.S. Army, I can tell you a few things.  First, you will not get a MOS that requires a security clearance until you are a citizen. That means no Option 40 and no being invited to RASP during OSUT.  It's not going to happen. You can have the best scores in the world and it's still not going to happen.
> 
> ...


I'm saying I don't care about citizenship in the sense that I don't want people to assume I'm enlisting in the army just for citizenship. But in any matter what does citizenship have to do with anything involving giving your life for a country you love.


----------



## Etype (Apr 16, 2016)

Vyrez said:


> But in any matter what does citizenship have to do with anything involving giving your life for a country you love.


It's one of the first steps in proving that you love it.


----------



## Brill (Apr 16, 2016)

Clearly the US cit requirement alludes to the 75th requiring all to be eligible for a SECRET clearance.


----------

